# Which is better?



## Dan81 (Jan 22, 2009)

I know you get what you pay for but which one will provide better horsepower gain? What does "as cast" mean?

TrickFlow Gen III LSX Cylinder Heads ($2379.00)
TrickFlow Gen III LSX " As Cast" Cylinder Heads ($1679.00)


----------



## B-ville Goat (Oct 5, 2008)

Depends on what you want. If you are not that heavily modded, the as cast would work well for you. The CNC ported heads are more for major mods.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

As cast would meen that they didn't even out the ports or match port the heads, it's just the way the part was 'cast', it may not include valves or seats either. I would opt for the better 'complete, machined' heads, that way all the ports will flow the exact same amount and you know you have a part that will out perform the other. Unless you know of a good machine shop who can do that work cheaper.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

the number on the end is their rating so obviously the 2379 is better


----------



## sabastian458 (Mar 2, 2009)

Trick flow as cast cylinder heads are made from their CNC'ed head. They took a cast molding from the CNC and made a cast head from it. I have the as cast and like them. They work great for what I am looking to do and were quite a bit better priced.


----------

